# This string ensemble is really impressive. Who knows them?



## Fredmoisan (Mar 7, 2013)

www.vimeo.com/61043579


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

You should not post the same video on the same fora, it will consider you a Troll and it will only make people think negative things about your ensemble and that it only deserves being trashed! You sound fine, not impressive, your ensemble show all the usual problems a band led by a stehgeiger have, keep practising and post new videos *only* in one of the threads You have created!

/ptr


----------



## Fredmoisan (Mar 7, 2013)

That's right, sorry for the intense posting.


----------



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

Do you know if there is a good thread that discusses the challenges of directing such an ensemble size from the violin desk?


----------

